# Ford plow prep package??



## BAYDOG (Nov 27, 2004)

What exactly is this package?? Whats in it??? I know heavier springs up front. I have a F 250 Super Duty witha 7.5 western plow. The truck has the plow prep package.Thanks


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

What year?

For 2006, from what I've read in the sales book, read in some posts online, and got from one dealer, it is just the front springs boosted from 4400 or 4800 lbs to 5200lbs in the gas engine truck. Diesel, I think got the 6000lb springs as plow prep - not sure, so I could be wrong.


----------



## BAYDOG (Nov 27, 2004)

1999, and it came with 4.10 L/S, and the plow package.


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

X code springs up front, bigger alternator, different cooling fan. 

Toyman


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

Anyone know what the price of the X leaf springs for up front and where can I get some other then the dealer


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Place over here has them for about $150 each. Midwest spring (I think). Check with a truck suspension place over there by you. 

BTW wiekster, the plow works great. Already paid for itselfpayup

Toyman


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad to hear that TOYMAN my new plow is just about payed for also I am glad it worked out for you


----------



## capt caper (Jan 2, 2003)

The prep package usually includes a different clutch for the fan. I belive it kicks in easier. Ford has a TSB out on the trucks overheating with out this clutch. 

So check to make sure you have the snow plow type clutch.


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

capt caper;536866 said:


> The prep package usually includes a different clutch for the fan. I belive it kicks in easier. Ford has a TSB out on the trucks overheating with out this clutch.
> 
> So check to make sure you have the snow plow type clutch.


The snow plow prep package is springs, clutch fan, and a bigger alternator for diesel.

The snow plow prep package is just the springs for the gasser.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Its heavier front springs. If you have A/C in the truck already then you have a heavy duty altenator. I dont know anything about a fan clutch, but if its true then bonus!


----------

